# 93 Altima



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Could someone tell me the conditions if the MAF sensor needs replacing.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Well I damaged the mesh screen, and it was fine, If a check engine light comes on then their is a problem!!
hope that helps!!


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

They arnt a typical part to be replaced, if it does by a chance, go to ebay(dealer $300.00 ) a lot cheaper!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

could result in bad fuel economy but I would first check the O2 sensor and fuel filter. If there is something wrong with the MAF, usually, it just needs to be regrounded.


----------

